# If I freeze yogurt, will the cultures stay active?



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I like making yogurt, but am getting tired about going to the store each time to buy a small container of plain yogurt (for the culture) just to make yogurt. If I just get a big quart of the stuff so I have a base of active live culture, can I parcel it out and freeze it in an ice cube tray, then thaw it out when needed? 

Seems as I remember reading something about keeping cultures this way. I know I have to keep the powdered stuff from New England in the freezer, so was wondering if yogurt might work the same.

Tx in advance.

Also, anyone have a good line for kefir grains? I tried some once, it fizzed nicely, but it didn't have an exceptional flavor. Someone said that different grains produce different flavors. I'd appreciate a lead if anyone has purchased from a good source.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LFRJ said:


> I like making yogurt, but am getting tired about going to the store each time to buy a small container of plain yogurt (for the culture) just to make yogurt. If I just get a big quart of the stuff so I have a base of active live culture, can I parcel it out and freeze it in an ice cube tray, then thaw it out when needed?
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have been doing this for many years. The cultures just go dormant with the cold, they don't die.
> ...


----------

